# [Resolved] Error in exe file?



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Appreciate some assistance.

Have a PC, that when re-started in MS-DOS mode shows the following at the top of the black screen:

C:\>C:\WINDOWS\CWDINIT.EXE /A
Error in EXE file

Did a search in the Registry for anything with CWDINIT.exe, but came up blank.

Config.sys and Autoexec.bat are also empty.



Any ideas on how to get rid of this entry?


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I gather you no longer use that and it's missing from the machine.
(its a dos soundcard file for a yamaha)

If that's the case edit c:\windows\dosstart.bat to remove the line (or put a REM in front of it)


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Thanks for the reply.

Went to c:\windows\dosstart.bat, however, all that shows up there is:

C:\WINDOWS


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

How are you restarting in DOS mode and what is the OS ?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try renaming dosstart.bat, dosstart.old and see if it still shows up


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Outstanding!!!!

dosstart.old did the job.

The entry is GONE!!!!!  

Thank you for the help.

Problem solved.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

About all you lose by doing that is mouse support in most cases, and it sounds like you didn't have that anyway.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

jeez  - guys with corrupt files who don't look at them in hex


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

"guys with corrupt files who don't look at them in hex"?? Uh??? 



"About all you lose by doing that is mouse support in most cases" - RR, you lost me on this one.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

IMM's just trying to confuse us, don't pay any attention 

Generally what you would see in a Dosstart.bat file are lines to call for mouse support and in some cases sound support.

For example on my Win98 system I have the line:

c:\mouse\mouse.exe


That line gives mouse support, but the exact nature of the entry might vary on different systems.

You don't really need mouse support or sound for that matter, so you don't give up much by simply bypassing the file all together.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

I get cheeky when Senior starts to appear in front of Member


----------



## FZWG (Dec 17, 2000)

Where did this forum find IMM??  

Thanks for the explanation.

Have a great weekend both of you.


----------

